# Wooden Garages - Good, Bad and Otherwise?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm currently looking to replace my knackered old garage at home as it's beyond repair.

Currently it's about 5m x 2.5m and we're looking to increase the size up to about 6m x 3.5m. I've had some quotes for a single skin breeze block garage and it's going to be way above budget so instead i'm looking for a log cabin type garage or garden building.
It's not a proper garage as such and requiring a garage door as it's virtually impossible to get a car into it due to the layout of the house/fence/driveway.

The garage is going to be used for storing tools, car related stuff, my bikes and probably the turbo trainer and rowing machine.

Has anyone got any experience with log cabin type garages or workshops?
Any problems with them once they've been insulated and lined?

And last but not least, who's good to be buying them from? 
I'm currently looking at one from Tuin with possibly a storage cabin on the end to keep the bikes locked up in.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What do you need to know? And are you looking to buy a kit or will you just buy materials?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Wood garages are better than any brick or cement one as they breath and they dont suffer form condensation. They are also warmer inside.

I built one this year...here is a quick photo.



There is a thread on here of the entire build http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375460


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

JR1982 said:


> What do you need to know? And are you looking to buy a kit or will you just buy materials?


It'll be a kit, my DIY skills won't stretch anywhere close to building one myself!



nick_mcuk said:


> Wood garages are better than any brick or cement one as they breath and they dont suffer form condensation. They are also warmer inside.
> 
> I built one this year...here is a quick photo.
> 
> There is a thread on here of the entire build http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375460


Thanks for that nick, I'll take a look at your build thread.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It does seem alot but if looked after it will serve you well, plus it's also easily adapted if you want to alter later.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Gheezer said:


> I am after a timber car port but these seem to stretch to 8-10k for two cars. Will look nice in Oak but seems a lot for a wall-less garage.....


My pine log garage I think cost me in total about £7k all in


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

No experience of timber but my standard, boring brick garage has never had a problem with moisture retention. Not heated but it's housed a running and working 205, a BMW 328, a not running 205 and now a very much alive Clio.

No issues whatsoever.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

my mate had a wooden one for some time (10year?). no damp - cosy!

dont think you need planning permission?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

grunty-motor said:


> my mate had a wooden one for some time (10year?). no damp - cosy!
> 
> dont think you need planning permission?


If its in front of the house you will...if its to the side or back then you can get away with it but you deffo need to check with your local BC.

Mine is a low roof version so its easier to get planning for.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Built lots of these over the years, timber is better than a masonry garage imo. Better value for money to build from scratch but if you want something easy to build look on Dunster house. Lots of choice and can easily be put up in a day, second day to tile the roof and stain it. Nice job really 

Planning wise need to check local rules, generally a timber structure with an eaves height under 2.5m will not need planning


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It's all worked out on the percentage of ground and distances from boundaries which then dictate the size and hight etc...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clancy said:


> Built lots of these over the years, timber is better than a masonry garage imo. Better value for money to build from scratch but if you want something easy to build look on Dunster house. Lots of choice and can easily be put up in a day, second day to tile the roof and stain it. Nice job really
> 
> Planning wise need to check local rules, generally a timber structure with an eaves height under 2.5m will not need planning


That's where min came from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

